# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مذكرة تفاهم بين البلقاء التطبيقية ومجموعة المجرة الدولية

## Sc®ipt

السلط 29 اذار  (بترا)- وقعت جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية ومجموعة المجرة الدولية الرائدة في  انظمة الحاسوب مذكرة تفاهم اليوم الاثنين في مركز الجامعة.

  وتتضمن المذكرة تزويد الجامعة ببرامج تعليمية ونسخ من نظام محاسبي تعليمي  وتدريب اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية ومشرفي مختبرات الحاسوب على البرامج واليات  عملها اضافة الى توفير نسخ تعليمية للطلاب باسعار رمزية.

 ووقع المذكرة عن الجامعة رئيسها الدكتور عمر الريماوي وعن الشركة مديرها  ياسر نزال.

  وقال الريماوي ان الهدف من هذه المذكرة تأتي لرفد السوق بالكوادر المؤهلة  القادرة على مواكبة احتياجات سوق العمل.

--(بترا) هـ ب/ اس/ح ع.

المصدر : وكالة الأنباء الأردنية - بترا

----------

